# Gravitation Reverb



## chongmagic (Mar 12, 2022)

Great quirky reverb.


----------



## eh là bas ma (Mar 12, 2022)

I don't know if it's an issue on my computer, but I can't see your pics...all i see are random letters and numbers. I have no problem with the post before yours, though...


----------



## Barry (Mar 12, 2022)

I see two minus marks in circles, Edit: if I click on those I get the random letters and numbers


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 12, 2022)

Is it still showing that way?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 12, 2022)

chongmagic said:


> Is it still showing that way?


yep (this is what I get, still not showing)


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 12, 2022)

Pics or it doesn’t count


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 12, 2022)

I will upload again.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 13, 2022)

Quirky ‘verb has quirky thread.

Looking forward to this …


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 13, 2022)

Shaka, when the walls fell!


----------



## grabo99 (Mar 13, 2022)

The anticipation is killing me


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 13, 2022)

Let's try now!










						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## music6000 (Mar 13, 2022)

chongmagic said:


> Let's try now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallelujah, Hallelujah!!!!
Do you have any Pop with the Footswitch switching On & Off, reminds me of the Stockade build issue!


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 14, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Hallelujah, Hallelujah!!!!
> Do you have any Pop with the Footswitch switching On & Off, reminds me of the Stockade build issue!



I just tested it briefly, I will check this evening to see if there is any pop during on and off switching.


----------



## Flashheart (Mar 22, 2022)

chongmagic said:


> Let's try now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean. Love the enclosure too.


----------



## Barry (Mar 22, 2022)

Chongamatic back at it!


----------

